# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  how to care hemianthus callitrichoides (cuba) ?

## Syaffaa

guys, any suggestion how to care &amp; boost hemianthus callitrichoides (cuba)growth..  :Smile:  
thx

----------


## taz

I find that they grow better with low temperature. I use ADA soil for that. I trimmed them off close to the roots and plant them together with the wool. Here's my 1.5 ft tank with it.

http://sg.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...;.dnm=4ca7.jpg

----------


## Heuer

I personally find HC is a high light plant. make sure you have enough of light. i just change my 55W PL tube and the result is wonderful.

Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## Syaffaa

nice  :Surprised:   :Surprised:  , how long hc take time to grow like that bro Taz, actually i 've just planted hc last monday, and i did it every single 'stem' like glosso. so far they look ok, create pearl of o2 when the light on ( 2x35w pl ). i also inject co2 3-4 bps. temp 26-28 c. do you guys have any comment about that..

----------


## Cacatuoides

Me too just planted them last week....so far no sign of melting, not yet pearling....watching their reaction everyday....hope it gets better...

----------


## victri

You must be patient with this plant. Give it a lot of light, cool water, CO2 and nutrients for the roots. It will start spreading about 2-3 weeks after planting.


http://www.victri.net/plants/_HC.html

----------


## limsteel

Vic... when will you have enough to sell some to me?? :P

----------


## victri

You a bit too late... I removed all my foreground HC already. I had 1 whole wash basin full of it. Growing something else now.

----------


## limsteel

:Crying:  you throw away everything?

----------


## victri

i gave some, sold some, and junk the rest cuz I kept them in the basin for too long.

----------


## apollo

Hi Victri

Can to share why do decided to change them?? Personally i love them alot but just tht my growth then wasnt as good as yours.

Mine did spread but the leaves are not as big when i bought them. I guess it was becos my fertilizer regime was not gd enuff.

Care to share with us?

Rgs
Stephen

----------


## victri

I love them too, and would set up another tank and use them as the main feature plant if I have the time. I removed them to change to another foreground plant which I felt suited my tankscape better.

----------


## myrontay

> You must be patient with this plant. Give it a lot of light, cool water, CO2 and nutrients for the roots. It will start spreading about 2-3 weeks after planting.
> 
> 
> http://www.victri.net/plants/_HC.html


What nutrients did you use? Is Tropica Master Grow and ADA soil sufficient or do I need something else?

----------


## Weirong

> ...actually i 've just planted hc last monday, and i did it every single 'stem' like glosso...


You must be a really patient guy. Have not heard of people planting HC like that in a long long time.  :Grin:

----------


## kadios

I grow my HC with temp below 28C and they are fine. They do need lotsa light, CO2 and sufficient nutrients. My view is the brand of fertilizer dun matter that much if there is sufficient nutrients in the tank. I am using LGA and LGM.They turned yellowish when shaded.

Cheers!

----------


## myrontay

> I am using LGA and LGM.They turned yellowish when shaded.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks. What's LGA and LGM? Please pardon my ignorance.

----------


## |squee|

Lushgro Aqua and Lushgro Micros. This thread is 2 years old, what's up with the digging of threads? It's better to start a fresh new discussion  :Smile:

----------

